# 314 hydro deck lift



## Jason kroll (May 11, 2020)

just baught a 314 yesterday with hydro deck lift. Had to make various stops so it bounced down the road on the trailer for a 100 miles. Got it home and height adjuster was moved for deck and now deck won't go down. No manual. Does it have any kind of stop or is something holding it up,??


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, there is an adjustable deck stop. But if it went down before the trip, then something else happened.


----------

